# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Beginner of Oracle DBA

## to.neel@yahoo

Hi,


I want to become a oracled DBA.
Can any body help me and direct me what i need to install in my laptop.
also if possible provide the link of that tool, application or whatever.

so i can install that in my PC.

what  tools or application do i need to install for become a DBA?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Woosterom

read following:
1) getting started with the database: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/da...iew/index.html
2) getting started as DBA: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/dbadev/index.html
3) read and study the documentation http://www.oracle.com/pls/db112/homepage

The last one also has the installation guide.
Since you do not specify which OS you have on your laptop (Linux, Windows or Mac), this is the best we can advise you.
Before starting to be DBA, it is very important you know the database basics (datamodeling, principals of databases, mechanisms of concurrent transactions, data consistency, read consistency etc.)

Good Luck

----------


## to.neel@yahoo

Thanks for your response.

Actually i am using Windows 7 in my laptop.

----------


## skhanal

Oracle has desktop version of 11g as well.

----------

